# Dark patches on grass?!



## harryclifford (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi  I was just wondering if anyone else had seen this, and what it could be caused by? We have some fairly poor quality grazing land at our barn, which has been rested for about 4 months. (I don't manage it, I'm just wondering about it!) Since the horses have gone out on it, it seems to have become quite patchily dark in some places, such as where a horse has trodden, but also in other areas.
I'm wondering what could cause this? Could it be frost damage? Except that it is only in patches? And the grass that is in darker patches is also of a different texture, as though coated in something greasy. 
I'm really hoping that someone else will have had this so I can find out whether it's a problem or not. At present the horses all seem to be healthy enough, but they are all generally producing very very loose droppings. I think that's normal though, as they have only just gone out onto the spring grass, and are generally on full grass livery. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like you are looking at two different types of grass like fescue vs rye grass. Pull some blades off, take them home and look them up on the internet.


----------



## harryclifford (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks, I will do, but I kinda doubt it's that, as we have a few different types of grass in the field, but never any dark ones before. Also, why would this dark grass grow in the hoof-prints of the horses, as well as in patches? Unless they're spreading the seeds? But I think it may have been some kind of damage to the grass, as it's started to fade. (The dark patches that are in the hoofprints are always EXACTLY where the horse has trodden, not just in hoof-sized ovals) 
I'm still unsure though, so any ideas are welcome!


----------

